# Bench chisel recommendations



## Patrude (Feb 28, 2020)

While I have a fairly well stocked shop I have never really invested in a set of good general purpose chisels. After reading up on what's out there I am looking for something reliable that's priced a bit less than the two cherries brand. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dmcoffman (Feb 28, 2020)

I use a set from Bahco 6 chisels #425-083 425 these were a gift, I found on Amazon for $150 for the set. For my use, I'm satisfied.


----------



## Brink (Feb 28, 2020)

Stanley Fat Max for me


----------



## trc65 (Feb 28, 2020)

I have several Narex chisels that work well for me.


----------



## Patrude (Feb 28, 2020)

Dmcoffman said:


> I use a set from Bahco 6 chisels #425-083 425 these were a gift, I found on Amazon for $150 for the set. For my use, I'm satisfied.


----------



## Patrude (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you for the information


----------



## Patrude (Feb 28, 2020)

Brink said:


> Stanley Fat Max for me


Much appreciated


----------



## Patrude (Feb 28, 2020)

Dmcoffman said:


> I use a set from Bahco 6 chisels #425-083 425 these were a gift, I found on Amazon for $150 for the set. For my use, I'm satisfied.


Thank you


----------



## Patrude (Feb 28, 2020)

trc65 said:


> I have several Narex chisels that work well for me.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## DKMD (Feb 28, 2020)

I’ve got a set of Marples chisels that I inherited from my father-in-law, and they work well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 28, 2020)

Woodcraft has their 6 piece set on sale for $50 off right now. Was $110, now $60. 

Can't comment about the quality though. Was tempted myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeteStaehling (Feb 29, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Woodcraft has their 6 piece set on sale for $50 off right now. Was $110, now $60.
> 
> Can't comment about the quality though. Was tempted myself.



I have a set of those on the way myself. I am looking forward to getting them.

I have been living with a combination of the following.

One 3/4" chisel that is probably older than me and therefore older than dirt. I inherited it from my dad. It was always known as "the wood chisel" since it was the only one we had. No matter how nice of a set of chisels i get this one will always be special to me.
One 1/4" Stanley. It is one of the older plastic handled models.
One 1/8" home made chisel ground from an allen wrench.
A really cheap set of 3 chisels of unknown origin. I'll keep these for scraping glue and using on abusive tasks.


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 29, 2020)

Your selection on your preference will come down to whether you are comfortable working with long or shorter chisels. Then you have to weave into whether you prefer socket type or non socket types. I have a complete set of Henry Taylor’s (socket chisel) and those are longer English chisels. A little bit trying to get use too. There is also Robert Sorby. I prefer shorter ones like Japanese chisel and American chisels (like a Stanley Sweetheart) as they are much more manageable for lutherie. 

The best deal I ever had was a vintage NOS Greenlee 5 piece set with a Sheffield England socket chisel. I paid $ 20 on auction with original box. Mint. If you have patience, look at the auctions and you could get a good deal.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 29, 2020)

Have a sorby set I like, marple, good all around and a variety of old chisels. Buy a good set. You will only buy one set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PeteStaehling (Mar 8, 2020)

FWIW, my Wood River bench chisel set came a few days ago. They are very pretty, balance nicely in the hand, and were appallingly dull when they arrived. Once sharpened they seem very nice. I have only chopped a few mortises but am very happy with them so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## V. Kelly Bellis (Mar 29, 2020)

@Patrude - Just curious if/ what you decided on, if you're happy with your decision, or suffering from buyers remorse? I've been telling myself to not spend any money and be happy with my hodge-podge collection as I ogle at the Narex Wood Line Plus series (8116).


----------



## Patrude (Mar 29, 2020)

Ha ha, no buyers remorse yet. Like yourself I have a hodgepodge collection that I can live with for a while. Several reasons I haven't bought new is that I'm gonna make a serious effort to hone and properly sharpen what I have on hand. Better to fine tune my skills on old ones I figure. Also seeing the quality of old chisels I might try to hunt some down at swap fairs and see what happens. My wife says that I am too cheap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## V. Kelly Bellis (Mar 30, 2020)

That's exactly where I was in December and January and after getting them all the sharpest they've ever been, I'm happy enough with the lot and how well they cut. Like you, I was determined to make a serious effort learning the skill and then maintaining that attitude forward. The Atlin Honing Guide I really tried to make it work for my chisels, but it's _*Not well suited for chisels with sidewalls more than 2.5 mm* _and was why I ended up returning it to Amazon and writing a review giving it 2 stars. FWIW, for plane irons it's fine. Though not near as pricey as the Lie-Nielson honing guide, the Veritas Mk.II Deluxe Honing Guide Set I ended up buying was still a lot of money paid, but without regret. A solid 4 stars, but no review written yet. I also went through a number of abrasives sessions with plate glass, light weight oils, sandpaper, and carborundum oil stones before finally buying the Schaaf Tools 400/1000 Grit Diamond Sharpening Stone. A solid 5 stars, with a written review.



 
Photo date: 20191221; note at this point I hadn't applied a micro bevel to these 1", 3/4" and 1/2" chisels.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2020)

Patrude said:


> Ha ha, no buyers remorse yet. Like yourself I have a hodgepodge collection that I can live with for a while. Several reasons I haven't bought new is that I'm gonna make a serious effort to hone and properly sharpen what I have on hand. Better to fine tune my skills on old ones I figure. Also seeing the quality of old chisels I might try to hunt some down at swap fairs and see what happens. My wife says that I am too cheap!


number 1 is learn to sharpen- without that skill the best chisels are still dull. I invested in waterstones 20 yrs ago. still work just fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 30, 2020)

Bought a set of Narex chisels about a year and a half ago. Came sharp and I love them! Chuck


----------

